# Audi Announces MY2014 Info for Q7 Range



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi of America has released MY2014 info for the full range. We've summarized Q7 below and have posted the full press release here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-usa-announces-model-year-2014-vehicles-pricing/ 

The seven-passenger Q7 continues its strength in the competitive mid-size luxury SUV market with enhancements for the 2014 model year. All Q7 models now have Xenon plus headlights standard, while Premium Plus includes Audi advanced key and a power steering column. 

The Q7 TDI clean diesel will continue to be offered in 2014, providing excellent efficiency and functionality in the seven-seater SUV segment (EPA estimated 19 city/ 28 highway / 22 combined MPG).


----------

